# كورس كامل في ادرة المشاريع



## wagih khalid (19 يونيو 2011)

كورس كامل في ادرة المشاريع


http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/C3t7vBu0/_online.html?&rnd=22#dir=97957361​


----------



## wagih khalid (19 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## خالد قدورة (22 يونيو 2011)

الملف غير موجود. ارجو التكرم باعادة رفعه ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## faiqmohmed (24 يونيو 2011)

فعلا الملف غير موجود...ارجو الانتباه


----------



## يسرى191 (3 يوليو 2011)

wagih khalid قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا


 
صاحب الموضوع يشكر نفسه جديدة دى !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## دعيج (15 سبتمبر 2011)

الله يجزاك خير


----------



## Mechaniky_Methanex (17 سبتمبر 2011)

الملف غير موجود


----------



## cengineer (17 سبتمبر 2011)

شكراً كتير بس الملف غبر موجود؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## م/اسلام كمال (17 سبتمبر 2011)

يسرى191 قال:


> صاحب الموضوع يشكر نفسه جديدة دى !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



هههههههههههههه


----------



## Ayman__sa (18 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## sayed2051 (10 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا
​


----------



## عطيةحسن (10 نوفمبر 2011)

الف شكر علي المجهود لكن الملف غير موجود


----------



## boushy (11 نوفمبر 2011)

The file link that you requested is not valid.


----------

